# Top Dog Competition Puppy DVDs



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The Top Dog videos are good if you are looking for a week by week plan on teaching skills.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What Jodie said. They are like lesson plans that guide you. Cannot argue with success and their school is extremely successful in preparing competitors. 
Bridget is a breed to herself -- if you like what she is doing then she's pretty much the only game in town....


----------

